# Lets share experiences on How Someone got a job in Australia !!



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

HELLO ALL

I think it would be the best idea and helpful as well to people who would know tips/ways to find a job or dream job. 

No matter what, please share your friend's or rellies or anyone's stories who have got a job in Australia. 


I know one guy who got a job in Sydney because he worked in the same company overseas? 

What are other ways? Especially seniors who were active in this forum but nowadays busy with their own jobs please don't hesitate to share your stories here.

Thank You very much. don't just read and go away. Share please.. Sharing is caring...:second:


----------



## Varunmalhotra24 (Jan 28, 2015)

mamunvega said:


> HELLO ALL
> 
> I think it would be the best idea and helpful as well to people who would know tips/ways to find a job or dream job.
> 
> ...


Good start mamunvega! I got nothing to share at the moment as I am not in Australia yet, however I'll be keen to hear from people who already secured their jobs there


----------



## urbanm (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi,

I haven't got a job yet, I haven't even started applying for jobs properly  I applied for 3 jobs only (from offshore), just to test the market and the reactions. The surprising news is, that I am going to have my first telephone interview next Monday. I think this is great news, even if I won't get the job. It kind of cheers me up, realising that my CV got through and raised interest.

And in the meantime I'm actively networking


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

urbanm said:


> Hi,
> 
> I haven't got a job yet, I haven't even started applying for jobs properly  I applied for 3 jobs only (from offshore), just to test the market and the reactions. The surprising news is, that I am going to have my first telephone interview next Monday. I think this is great news, even if I won't get the job. It kind of cheers me up, realising that my CV got through and raised interest.
> 
> And in the meantime I'm actively networking


are you from IT mate??

Congrats on your telephone interview !!


----------



## urbanm (Aug 12, 2014)

mamunvega said:


> are you from IT mate??
> 
> Congrats on your telephone interview !!


Hi,
Something like that
I'm at the clashing point of IT and Business, working with what's usually called Business Intelligence.


----------



## nikdh (Jan 10, 2015)

Hey urbanm,
Can you tell if you had prepared separate Australia format resume. I guess I read your earlier post where you said you were trying with normal resume. Did you get thru seek or applied directly? And did you use cover letter or small write up if it was through email?

I have just started testing the waters too  and just trying to find the general practices.

Good luck for your telephonic round!!


----------



## urbanm (Aug 12, 2014)

nikdh said:


> Hey urbanm,
> Can you tell if you had prepared separate Australia format resume. I guess I read your earlier post where you said you were trying with normal resume. Did you get thru seek or applied directly? And did you use cover letter or small write up if it was through email?
> 
> I have just started testing the waters too  and just trying to find the general practices.
> ...


Hi,
that was not me, I haven't written about my job search yet. I am trying with separate, tailored CV-s for each job. I applied through seek, and I submitted a cover letter as well.
Thanks, I am a bit nervous to be honest!


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

bump :spit:


----------



## GOFORTH (Apr 7, 2015)

I have one friend whom has been there for 3 years roughly and all he does is buy and sell off of ebay and mostly likes to deal in high end watches. He has done pretty well for himself. Tells me how expensive it can be to live there...than goes on about the thousands he makes flipping watches. Guess there is quite the watch community there!


----------



## OZfreak (Jun 17, 2014)

situation is very very DRY DRY DRy DRY !!!


----------



## JonDoe (Jul 17, 2014)

*Casual Jobs*

While hunting for jobs in my career of IT I would like to have a syop cap arrangement of soem casual job for something like 4-8 hours in a day. I had the following questions on this front
1) What kind of casual jobs can one get, assuming I am not picky of the nature of work
2) How much do these jobs pay. A range would be good
3) How does one look for these kind of job.
4) Normally is it easy to get these kind of jobs with a few days search or do these jobs also take time to find
5) I have an experience in IT but have been away from hands on programming for a few years. Are there temp jobs available for IT people. How does one look for these?


----------



## expatmem (Sep 8, 2013)

Its a great thread mamunvega. 
I am also planning to make my move to Oz land soon. I am looking at the internal company sources at the moment if there is any opportunity. At the same time, I am keeping myself busy browsing through the jobs on internet (e.g. seek), networking etc. :juggle:
I will take a call closer to my IED (July end) whether I need to take a long or a short leave.

Cheers!


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

expatmem said:


> Its a great thread mamunvega.
> I am also planning to make my move to Oz land soon. I am looking at the internal company sources at the moment if there is any opportunity. At the same time, I am keeping myself busy browsing through the jobs on internet (e.g. seek), networking etc. :juggle:
> I will take a call closer to my IED (July end) whether I need to take a long or a short leave.
> 
> Cheers!


Could you please tell me how you are searching internal company sources ? Please share your strategies.


----------



## expatmem (Sep 8, 2013)

tirupoti said:


> Could you please tell me how you are searching internal company sources ? Please share your strategies.


There can be various options and it sometimes depend upon your company as well. I will share my experience. 
The first step is to make sure that you get release from your current assignment which most of the times is after completing the job at hand. In my case, the release date has been finalized as mid-june. Once it has been finalized it means that you have no dependency and are free for the movement. Following are the three options I am trying:
1. The first and foremost, your seniors and super seniors, in the current assignment, help you with the right opportunity. Sometimes, it may be the case that you do not get an onshore opportunity but are placed in an Oz project where the chances of getting that opportunity is high. This is the most ideal situation and I have seen that working in the past as well.
2. Explore your connections. Try to explore as many connections as possible within your company. I have got to know people who had got the PR and traveled. As they were in this situation therefore would understand better and try to help.
3. In my company, there is a system where internal jobs are posted for all geographical regions. Look for these opportunities. Also keep an eye on the external postings for your company. I had seen the job posting for my company on seek while my PR was in process. 

Hope this helps!
Cheers


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

Thank you so much for your suggestions. My case is a little different though.

Keep sharing.


----------



## urbanm (Aug 12, 2014)

I am so very tensed!
I had this phone interview a few weeks back, then I had a Skype interview with them and next Monday I will have the 3rd round, a Skype interview again, with a Senior Manager and a Director.
It's stressful because now I feel how close I am of getting the job that looks like my dream job. An awesome company, an awesome industry, job 150% matches my profile and experience... :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
I want that job. I really do!


----------



## nikdh (Jan 10, 2015)

urbanm said:


> I am so very tensed!
> I had this phone interview a few weeks back, then I had a Skype interview with them and next Monday I will have the 3rd round, a Skype interview again, with a Senior Manager and a Director.
> It's stressful because now I feel how close I am of getting the job that looks like my dream job. An awesome company, an awesome industry, job 150% matches my profile and experience... :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> I want that job. I really do!


Wow. I hope I get a chance to become this tense. You are already in Australia or still in your home country?
Good luck for your next interview.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jul 15, 2014)

urbanm said:


> I am so very tensed!
> I had this phone interview a few weeks back, then I had a Skype interview with them and next Monday I will have the 3rd round, a Skype interview again, with a Senior Manager and a Director.
> It's stressful because now I feel how close I am of getting the job that looks like my dream job. An awesome company, an awesome industry, job 150% matches my profile and experience... :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> I want that job. I really do!


All the best buddy!! You will get the job.


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

urbanm said:


> I am so very tensed!
> I had this phone interview a few weeks back, then I had a Skype interview with them and next Monday I will have the 3rd round, a Skype interview again, with a Senior Manager and a Director.
> It's stressful because now I feel how close I am of getting the job that looks like my dream job. An awesome company, an awesome industry, job 150% matches my profile and experience... :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> I want that job. I really do!


Best of luck. . . . I think you are almost there.

Btw, how did you apply for the job? Seek or LinkedIn or company website? Was there any recruiting agent involved in between ? Please share the interview experiences in detail.


----------



## urbanm (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi,
No idea about the outcome, but I will share my experience.
I am offshore, the first round was a telephone interview, the 2nd and 3rd was Skype vcall.
I applied through seek, with a tailored resume (~3 pages, and really nice indeed  Tried to be creative - not in content, but in format).

The second round was the most technical of the three, this last one, I would call some sort of a behavioural interview, I felt that they were focusing more on my attitude and not my technical skills, those were covered in the 2nd round.

I don't have too much experience in interviewing, so I was a bit worried, but in all three interviews, I felt the employer was supportive, they really focused on my abilities not my shortcomings (which are nonexistent anyway  ).

Everyone has to learn their own lesson, but you can see from my example, that it's not impossible to be contacted while still offshore. But the truth is, I fulfil all the requirements, both the basic and the good-to-have ones; my current role is very-very similar to the one advertised and I have over 5 years experience in this role.
One more thing, I never put an Australian address or phone number anywhere (I did not even consider doing so, because that would be a lie!), I was clear about me being offshore, but also about my Visa status and the date I will be onshore. I put these vital information into the last paragraph of my cover letter.

Hope this helps and cheers up jobseekers.
Good luck 4 all of us!


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

Hello UrbanM,
Thank you very much for your detailed response.
I also feel like, it is not good to put a fake phone number or address in the resume. Many employers are interested to talk to migrants even when they are offshore. But the recruiting agents create a lot of problems in this regard. 

Anyway best of luck. Like you, I am also waiting for the result of my skype interview. I applied there through seek.

May be I will sit for another interview with another company shortly. There my resume was forwarded by a project lead of that company. I came to know that person from my LinkedIn connection.


----------



## urbanm (Aug 12, 2014)

Nailed! Secured a great job, from offshore! 
I feel like I am the luckiest person on Earth! 

After the 3rd round, I had to provide 2 references and also had to solve a test, so the entire process was very-very lengthy, they were very thorough in choosing the right candidate.

Everybody, keep up hope, you can see that it is not impossible! Flying to Sydney on the 19th of May! lane:


----------



## nikdh (Jan 10, 2015)

Hey Congrats urbanm. You are very lucky indeed.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

urbanm said:


> they really focused on my abilities not my shortcomings (which are nonexistent anyway  ).


I like your confidence. Congratulations.


----------



## urbanm (Aug 12, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> I like your confidence. Congratulations.


Ehm, this had to do more with irony and less with confidence  anyway, I've been already told several times that my sense of humor is kind of weird.


----------



## OZfreak (Jun 17, 2014)

its good to find positive stories here. 

Is there anyone from Finance/Accounting background ??

Please let me know any positive stories !!

I met one mexican guy who managed to get a corporate banking role at St. Gorges bank with spouse visa, not even PR !! He speaks a moderate English. 

However, he went through !!

So, keep the stories coming here !!


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

urbanm said:


> Nailed! Secured a great job, from offshore!
> I feel like I am the luckiest person on Earth!
> 
> After the 3rd round, I had to provide 2 references and also had to solve a test, so the entire process was very-very lengthy, they were very thorough in choosing the right candidate.
> ...


Congrats mann...BTW its a contract or perm role?

Good Luck


----------



## dee9999 (Feb 12, 2015)

urbanm said:


> Hi,
> No idea about the outcome, but I will share my experience.
> I am offshore, the first round was a telephone interview, the 2nd and 3rd was Skype vcall.
> I applied through seek, with a tailored resume (~3 pages, and really nice indeed  Tried to be creative - not in content, but in format).
> ...


Hey many congrats for securing a job?
Could you share which background are you in and if possible can you share the cover letter!!

Many thanks and congrats again   you are inspiring others...


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

Hello guys,
Just attended my second interview today.
Feeling hopeful about the job.. let's see what happens.
I have shared the experience in the link provided in my signature below. You may take a look at it if you think it might be helpful for you.

have a nice weekend !


----------



## thenewguy (Jun 1, 2015)

Congrats urbanm! All the best! Really nice and encouraging to hear success stories 

I have just started applying for jobs while still in India through seek and other job portals and exploring my contacts . But also decided to be in Australia by August 2015 even if nothing comes out positive while being offshore.


----------



## XWQ (Mar 7, 2015)

urbanm said:


> Nailed! Secured a great job, from offshore!
> I feel like I am the luckiest person on Earth!
> 
> After the 3rd round, I had to provide 2 references and also had to solve a test, so the entire process was very-very lengthy, they were very thorough in choosing the right candidate.
> ...


Hi Urbanm,

First of all, congrats to you, well done.

I had a few questions. Could you please let me know about the references part - 

1} who did you give as reference - at what level should they be and what is purpose of the reference ? 

2} Will they verify the authenticity of the information you have given them or will they check if you are good in your prev assignment ? 

3} How do we give references especially when you want to keep information confidential ?

Technical part -

1} How complex were the questions? Were they like scenario based questions or more like - what have you done kind of questions - Like have you worked on this or that application etc ? 

Thank you


----------



## gullu (Sep 25, 2014)

bump


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

Good luck


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

Scored.
Got confirmation and contract letter for my new job.
My hardwork and research have paid off. 
Preparation has met the opportunity.

Thanks to all forum members for inspiration and guidance. I will share my experience in detail later. Let me know if you need any general information regarding the job hunting process. You may also visit the thread that I am maintaining.

Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

tirupoti said:


> Scored.
> Got confirmation and contract letter for my new job.
> My hardwork and research have paid off.
> Preparation has met the opportunity.
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

urbanm said:


> Hi,
> 
> I haven't got a job yet, I haven't even started applying for jobs properly  I applied for 3 jobs only (from offshore), just to test the market and the reactions. The surprising news is, that I am going to have my first telephone interview next Monday. I think this is great news, even if I won't get the job. It kind of cheers me up, realising that my CV got through and raised interest.
> 
> And in the meantime I'm actively networking


Hey mate can you provide me Your CV Format. I am seeking good CV format which gives positive Impact to employer's mind. I am keen to get job in my field.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

varundev said:


> Hey mate can you provide me Your CV Format. I am seeking good CV format which gives positive Impact to employer's mind. I am keen to get job in my field.


CV format would be very help. Pls share


----------



## OZfreak (Jun 17, 2014)

Guyz just to share with you... I have got a Job at VODAFONE Australia !!


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

OZfreak said:


> Guyz just to share with you... I have got a Job at VODAFONE Australia !!


Many congrats. Did you applied from onshore or offshore?


----------



## tusharvatsa (Aug 5, 2014)

OZfreak said:


> Guyz just to share with you... I have got a Job at VODAFONE Australia !!


Congratulations!!! Please do share your detailed experience.


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

OZfreak said:


> Guyz just to share with you... I have got a Job at VODAFONE Australia !!


Gr8....! All the Best..!


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

rrnarayan said:


> Gr8....! All the Best..!


We have to search good ref for JOB hunting what do you say ?


----------



## OZfreak (Jun 17, 2014)

guyz, just apply and be confident !! its luck sometimes as well


----------



## urbanm (Aug 12, 2014)

XWQ said:


> Hi Urbanm,
> 
> First of all, congrats to you, well done.
> 
> ...


Hi all,

sorry for getting back this late, I was really busy with settling in Sydney.
Now for the questions:
1. two managers from my company, the manager I reported to and the IT PM
2. In my case, they verified everything. This might vary from employer to employer
3. No idea, I did not keep my move confidential, I was open with everyone
4. Both. There were questions about my past experience, and scenario based questions as well.
Hope this helps, good luck to everyone!


----------



## gingerfox (Jul 8, 2015)

The only job I've held here sort of accidentally came to me.

A girl I met through a friend of my boyfriend gave me a few tips on finding a job.

"Try seek.com.au, it'll really help you and it keeps a copy of your resume if you sign up, so it's a pretty good system."

Then she said, "Also, just go into cute little shops you like and get conversational when they ask if they can help you. Tell them you've just been out job searching and are shopping to take a break. Express the toughness. Australians are super friendly and will be either A) Willing to look at your resume or B) will know what local businesses are looking for new hires."

THEN she said, "ALSO, try Adventure World, they're about to hire."

So I went to Adventure World's website (it's an Amusement Park in WA, by the way), and I signed up for what they called a "group audition."

First thing I had to do at this "Group Audition?" The chicken dance.

That's right. THE CHICKEN DANCE.

They wanted personable and outgoing people who weren't afraid to look a little silly and put themselves out there. We chicken danced, we did goofy noise games, we got to know other strangers in the room. 

It was a bizarre process but over 400 people auditioned and only 80 some people got the job. I was one of the 80 people. So, I guess my outgoing-ness paid off.

There are some pretty cool jobs out there, and I honestly only had to be myself.


----------



## spincer10 (Aug 12, 2015)

Like anywhere, it helps to know people. I got mine through my network of friends back home. Having PR, local partner, any sign you're going to stick around must help too.


----------

